# Tested day 9, have some questions!!



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

On day 9 of the dreaded 2ww. Had Nat FET.  Have no symptoms to speak of except feeling very parched! No sign of AF but on Cyclogest. Tested this morning at 3am (must be mad) and got a BFN.  Obviously upset but clinging onto any hope of it turning around! I'm always reading on this fantastic website and when anyone says they have tested early fellow FF always say that there have been many cases when early testers with BFN have gone onto BFP.  Problem is I have never seen any and it seems to be if tested early the result seems to continue especially with BFN.  Sorry to be so negative. Please help!! Is there anyone out there that this has happend to?

Ever hopeful,
Julia X


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Julia ,
Welcome hun to FF everyones really nice, friendly and very supportive you will soon settle in  
Sorry hun i dont know the answer to your question but maybe some of the other ladies will
Be on soon to give you some advice i am thinking of you and i do hope that you will
Get that well deserve   keep us all posted on your journey and i do hope 
That the dreaded  aint driving you MAD !!!   to much
     
love nicky xxxx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Julia 


Im far from being an expert but I would say that day 9 is well too early...so keep your chin up and maybe try again in a few days. I've heard that day 11 is the very very earliest you should test (when on IUI treatment anyway) but you can still get bfn on day 11 aswell. stay   

Sendin loads of baby dust to you.... 

Rachel..x


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you!! I will try and keep positive and won't test again until Sat morn. Decided I hate the digital tests.  It seems so much harsher seeing the NOT PREGNANT than a blue line!!!

Good luck to everyone!!!

Julia XX


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there,

I tested with a clearblue digital on day 11 and got those horrid words of 'not pregnant'. Was on holiday at the time and lo and behold on the plane home started to feel dizzy and distinctly 'pregnant'. Tested the instant i got home, day 15 and I was pregnant.

So, keep positive, hope it turns out well for you    

Emma


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Emma,

Thank you so, so much for that!!!  I can't wait to show my DH when he gets home.  It has given me renewed hope!!

Loads of luck to you too!!

Julia X


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi julia,

Dont give up hope, and step away from the pee sticks      

Day 9 is way to early to test, leave it a few days and try again  

Nikki


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hunny i got BFN all the way up untill 11dpo (well days past E/C) Then got a lovely  on day 12   Day nine is so very early... way too early!! Hang in there sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your reply,  thats wonderful! Have done a test this morning and it was a BFN but was expecting it.  It's day 11 and was going to stop taking the cyclogest but maybe I should wait until tomorrow.  Problem is I have no symptoms of pregnacy or being due on.  Did you have any symptoms at all?? I feel it's all over and upset as it's our last try.

JuliaX


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Julia 

Day 11 is still too early hun.
Keep taking the cyclogest and wait until your official test day.
I didn't have any symptoms at all and still got a BFP

Best of luck
Meerkat x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey sweetie,

Nopw no symptoms here! All the feelings i had were ones i'd had since b4 E/T and were down to the cyclogest   The only thing i'm getting now is sickness, hot flushes, cold flushes and backache.... but i am now 15DPO Hang in there hun.... it's not over till test day  

Sam xxx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Julia, 

Looks like were share the same test day - Tuesday?

I made a conscious decision to test early this time as the suspense of not being "allowed" to test drove me insane last time.  I'm still testing -ive but I'm praying that I'll get that extra line in the next couple of days (please God).

Definitely DON'T stop your meds until you've spoken to the clinic.  I've spoken with ladies who tested -ive on day 13 and +ive on day 14.

It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings     

Stay strong chick  

Shill xx


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Shill,

Thanks very much for that.  Isn't it absolute agony!!  I'm sure my clinic said to test on day 12 which for me is tomorrow,  but you are right, there seems to be quite a few ladies getting their BFP on day 13 plus.  I've got enough cyclogest to keep me going a couple of more days.  Just been to friends today.  Really didn't want to go but actually it was quite a nice distraction.  Have driven home with slight possible AF pains.  Not sure I would have my period as taking 2 x 400mg cyclogest.  My poor DH hasn't been able to do anything right today either. Could these be good signs?

Wishing you all the luck in the world for a BFP.  Keep me posted and I'll let you know if any news tomorrow. 

Julia X


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Lots of women think AF is coming too as you can get very similar symptoms in early pg - could be a good sign  

When was your transfer and how old were the embies?

Know what you mean about DH's not being able to do right too.  Mine plays rugby on a Saturday but I thought he'd come home early tonight (i.e. not go drinking) given my "blip" earlier today but oh no!  I know I'm being unfair but I can't help but feel a bit disappointed  

Anyway, good luck with your test tomorrow - will keep everything crossed for you and check for progress in the morning         

Shill xx


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

I know what you mean.  I think they just handle it in a different way. Mine is watching the Rugby at the moment. Unfortunately we probably are not much fun to be with at the mo and I'm sure they feel totally useless!  

My transfer was on Tuesday 12th Feb.  My two little souls were 3 days old I believe.  One was a 7 cell grade 1 and one a 5 cell grade 1.  One had gone from 5 cell to 7 and the other hadn't changed over night. How about you?

I've just checked my paperwork and the clinic says to test 12-14 days so yes we will know on the same day.  

Keep in touch. Stay strong.

Julia X


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Well it's day 12 and have woken early and done my test.  It's a BFN. Feeling very irritable and sorry for myself!! I have a feeling that when I stop taking the cyclogest and my period arrives I will start to feel better and am tempted to stop them today.  

Shill, how are you doing?

Julia XX


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

snap!  

My official test day isn't until Tuesday so I'm trying to retain a glimmer of hope, although realistically I'm also trying to prepare myself for another failed attempt.

Don't stop the cyclogest just yet Julia - hold out to 14 dpt.  I also had 2 x 3 day embies transferred on the 12th and I've been told not to test until Tuesday - which clearly I've ignored   but my point is 12 dpt could still be too early. 

God this is hard.  One minute I'm thinking why me, what have I done to deserve this, and the next I'm thinking come on, maybe it'll turn around for Tuesday.

Sending you bucket loads of     - hang in there for 2 more days  

Shill xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi girlies...
  

Stay patient...not long to go!
I havent bothered testing yet as I really dont feel Im pregnant so just gonna wait til day 14 (wednesday)!
I will say though not to stop taking the cyclogest yet because thats not very good if you are pregnant!! So keep taking it until you are sure you are not preggers!! 

My fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Love Rachel..x


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

Isn't hope an amazing thing!!  I didn't take my cyclogest this morning but will take it tonight (as on 2 x 400mg) to sort of ween myself off it and just incase some miracle happens. in the next two days.  Have no symptoms apart from possible mild AF signs. On my other cycles I have always given up at day 12 but because this is the last one I will test on day 14 (Tuesday).

Shill,

Thanks for message.  I'm so sorry it was a 'snap'. It's a nightmare but we can only try and be positive.  Stay strong and you just never know.  You might be one of the few that end up telling people I didn't get a positive until day 14! I really hope that will be the case. A friend of mine didn't get a positive reading for 6weeks (from conception) and can you believe it was twins!! (natural conception but even so it does sometimes happen.) I think my problem is I just do not feel anything.  I wish I had strong AF feeling but I don't.  It all very exhausting isn't it! Are you going to wait now until Tuesday? Sending loads of luck!!! Jx

Rachel,

Loads of luck for Wednesday!  Good for you for not testing early, I really wouldn't reccommend it!! Keep us posted! Jx


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

Just to keep you updated, did another test late morning and still BFN.  Will do last one tomorrow but obviously not expecting any change.  Have been very tearful today.  One minute feeling desperately sorry for myself and the next trying to count the many blessing I have.

Shill,  Just to let you know I am thinking of you and hope you get the BFP you deserve!!

Good luck to all you ladies out there!!

I will post tomorrow just to tie things up.

Julia X


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Julia,

Its still too early...things can still change. Its day 12 today for you isnt it?? Same as me and I must admit I did a sneaky test earlier and it was BFN but still waiting for day 14. I wont stop the cyclogest until I know for definite.

Love Rachel..x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Praying for an overnight miracle for us all    

Shill xx


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Rachel,

My day 14 is tomorow, Tuesday. You are a day behind and yes you are right it could still happen so stay strong and hope to hear you've got a BFP!  I will post tomorrow.

GOOD LUCK AGAIN!!!!

Julia XX


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

No miracle for me today unfortunately.  What a rollacoaster!  Had a very bad day yesterday, just couldn't stop crying but feel stronger today.  As each day goes by life will take over and the pain will ease.

Shill and Rachel,  Keeping everything crossed for you! Good luck!!

Love Julia XXXXXXX


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so so sorry Julia - this really is sh*t isn't it  

No miracle for us either  

I hope you're o.k. (all things considered).  Take your time to recover and be good to one another. 

Rachel - good luck to you hunny, sending lots of   your way

Shill xx


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

dear shill and julia,

im so sorry for your sad news,  this IF lark can be so unfair and cruel, but somehow we always manage to pick ourselves up and move on but it just takes time,good luck for the future and im sure your dreams will come true one day.

love janine xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Im really sorry for your news...!
Im day 13 and also did another test (so much for me not testing til day 14!! lol) and mines also still BFN
So will try in the morning but cant really see it changing....does anyone know anyone who has tested negative up until the final hour I thought if Im preggers it would show up a day early?


Rachel..x


----------



## MR (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Sorry I'm new at this I have been reading messages on her for so long but needed to reply to yours. I got a Positive on day 15 test day but I tested myself the day before and it was negative and I got a blood test done at the clinic which came back positive. I then couldn't believe it so I tested again the next day 16 myself (peestick) I could see a little line. At the moment I'm still getting my levels checked ever few days but they are going up strong and I'm now 5 1/2 weeks. So don't think if it says negative it will stay that way and I will always say get blood test done not Peesticks!!  When I had my twins 3 years ago again I tested the day before test day and it was a no but was pregnant with triplets! ( Lost one) I hope this helps for girls to stay positive. This was my 4th attempt in a year our last try but it worked! 
Good Luck 
MR


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

MR,

Thank you so much for posting that. It's stories like that, that keep us all going! Well all I can say if that happens to me I would be over the moon!! It gives us all hope.  I haven't tested since day 14.  Came off the cyclogest the day before and am just waiting for the dreaded AF although I must say I still have no symptoms.  Have done alot of crying but today I have been much brighter. Maybe feeling brighter means it is nearly here?  I have to ask, did you have any symptoms on the late detection of the pregnacy??

Thinking of you Shill and Rachel.

Julia X


----------



## MR (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Julia

My boobs have gotten a little bigger but that's it they have never been sore. I really didn't have any symptoms except now I'm so tired now and feeling it having twins boys, working full time and going to London most morning for blood tests before work! Trying to rest but hard. Even in my last pregnancy I never had any symptoms until 5 weeks plus so really don't worry if you don't. I'm on gestrone one shot a day and 3 cyclogest a day as my progesterone has always been low. I would not stop taking cyclogest as if I had I would def not be pregnant now. I had to take more! 
I know how hard it is but it does happen. My level when I got a positive on 17 Feb was only 27 and yesterday it was 465. Slow starter but going strong now. I also did IVIG on Monday which I feel helped things. I hope this helps!
MR


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

It is always so great to hear a success story. Have actually got my af this morning and feeling calmer because of it although I am finding it hard that I will not be trying again.

Watch this space. Maybe I can persuade my husband to try again, you never know.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your pregnacy MR!!

I count all my blessings.  Thank you all for being so very supportive.  Good luck to all you ladies out there.  Miracles do happen!

Julia XX


----------



## MR (Oct 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to here your af came. I know how that feels. Last time was suppose to be my last time but after af came I just couldn't say that was it. So talked to dh and we did egg sharing as we couldn't afford to pay again and I'm so glad we did as I got pregnant. (so did the other lady) 
I wish you all the best
MR


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there - I tested on Day 4 after FET, and guess what, it was -ve!!!!
I know it'll test -ve again today (day 6), but testing is my way of avoiding stress, so I think I'll keep testing till the result changes or AF arrives!!!!!!

Sorry for your loss, Julia x x x


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Kttkt,

Thank you for your msg. If it keeps your stress levels down then it's worth it.  It's whatever works to get you through!

I really wish you loads of luck and look forward to reading that you have got a BFP!!

Julia X


----------

